# FOUND - Blue Pond Paddle by Dumont on Clear Creek



## kayak-kid (Apr 27, 2004)

Found on 6/13/2012 on the Dumont run on clear creek.

a black (Blue Pond) paddle. just tell me what repair you made to it and how...
(just keeping it real) and i will get it back to you if i can.

Paul (970) 586 7734


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

check out thewhiskeythief's ad -he lost a blue pond in dumont...


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

kayak-kid said:


> Found on 6/13/2012 on the Dumont run on clear creek.
> 
> a black (Blue Pond) paddle. just tell me what repair you made to it and how...
> (just keeping it real) and i will get it back to you if i can.
> ...


Paul, I lost my a blue pond paddle on Dumont last weekend. I can describe in detail all of its "repairs" and "features".

Give me a call:
Mike - 720-985-8835


----------



## kayak-kid (Apr 27, 2004)

It's back with it's owner now....


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

right on man- may you never lose a paddle.:-D


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you both for helping me get that paddle back. I own you.


----------

